# Visitor



## morgan320i (Jun 28, 2014)

Found this outside my dog/chicken/fenced area, I belive my chickens have attracted the coyote freinds at night when The dogs are inside

What do you guys think? Coyote?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Oh no!!!  Are the chickens not locked up for the night in their coop or one not go inside like it was suppose to?


----------



## morgan320i (Jun 28, 2014)

Whatever he ate is not mine, locked in the hen house at night, doggie guard dogs during the day,
Looks fluffy whatever he got, my yard is triple fenced all the way around but the gate, looks like he was looking for a way in


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Good thing your birds were up. Question is, why was it trying so hard to get on your place? It had caught whatever from some where. It might have been a bird on the loose and might have been in your yard.


----------



## morgan320i (Jun 28, 2014)

Well we rescued. 1 hen and her 5 babies and there in a dog crate , we started integrating them yesterday and they spent the night in the coop locked up in the dog crate, I'm sure they made some tasty noise


----------

